# Ladies, Your Thoughts on A Man Kissing Your Hand?



## dbj1971

Ladies, 

I am interested in your thoughts on the appropriateness of, and your like or dislike for, a man kissing your hand as in greeting. Is this something you'd only want your husband or boyfriend to do to you, or are you okay with him doing it to others? How would you feel if a man did it to you? Would you take it as a sign of flirting or simply as a charming greeting from a man with no ulterior motives or disprespect intended?

As always, Ladies, your input is valued by us men. You are a wealth of knowledge, and the anonymity afforded by forums like this allows you to speak with a level of candor and honesty that is both refreshing and necessary. 

Thank you in advance for your fine thoughts. I kiss your hand and offer my most charming regards.


----------



## COGypsy

I think that there are a handful of charming older gentlemen who can pull off this sort of greeting with any sort of sincerity. For pretty much anyone under the age of 65 or 70...it just generally comes off as cheesy and smarmy. 

Doesn't really have anything to do with appropriate or intimate...it just always seems like a boy trying to play at being Clark Gable and not quite filling out the tux to do it. It takes a certain old-world grace that is increasingly hard to find these days to pull off the hand-kiss instead of a hand-shake without coming off more like Gomez Addams.

I'd find a different signature move...


----------



## heartsbeating

I love when my H kisses my hand as a greeting this way. It's a greeting reserved just for me. It's a greeting I love just from him. He will take my hand and say "May I?" then delicately kiss my hand then glance back up at me and I'll be blushing like a school girl.

I love old-world charm but in our time (if done well), it signals to me "I know what I'm doing and I intend to charm the pants off you."


----------



## LovesHerMan

Remember the picture of JFK Jr. kissing Carolyn Bessette's hand at their wedding? I swooned! However, I think this is a very intimate gesture that should be reserved only for a loved one.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Marlon, 
My parents are from Europe and it is quite customary to do that there and I fully enjoy it when a person in the U.S does it here. It is flattery times 1000. Only had it done 6 times in my entire life here in the States and I will NEVER forget the faces of the men who did it. 
I find it charming, eloquent, refined and seductive even if it wasn't intended that way. If she is married DO NOT make eye contact while kissing her hand, if she is single, LOOK HER DEEP IN THE EYES. 
Proper manners are a lost art in the U.S. We could all learn a thing or a trillion from the Europeans. Kisses on both cheeks for women, men hugging men out of respect and not being viewed as gay and men kissing a woman's hand out of respect. 
Kiss as many hands as you can. Women these days are so used to walking on the "outside" and opening their doors that a hand kiss will be viewed as a man who is as refined as a diamond.


----------



## that_girl

If some guys randomly kisses my hand, that's creepy.


----------



## CLucas976

Chivalry flatters me, period.

as much of a self sufficient strong woman as I am, holding a door, opening the car for me, "ladies first" mentality, and hand kissing as a greeting, melts me like butter.

as long as you aren't skeevy. there has to be the sincere gentlemen gesture behind it or its creepy as hell. There is a sincere difference between someone doing it out of respect and kindness vs. the guy trying to hop in your pants


----------



## Lon

My mom's family tradition while greeting is for the men to kiss the the women (family and close friends) on the lips (just a closed mouth peck , but still, eww). Anyways after my W and I married I forgot to mention this to her and the first time we had a visit my grandpa managed to get her (she was just trying to figure out which cheek he was going for, then SMACK-right in the middle!) She probably would have been less embarrased if it were just the hand.


----------



## Ayrun

My lady is fond of it, I don't do it to other ladies though.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Is he Dracula?


----------



## Syrum

If it wasn't my fiance, I would be creeped out. My fiance can kiss me any where any time. Other men- NOPE.


----------



## Jellybeans

I think it's gentlemanly (meaning, I like it).


----------



## Parrothead

I had to learn how to kiss a Bishop's ring a while back. It is not easy to pull off without seeming insincere, and I am not really sure I have ever done it without having it seem contrived. 

To my knowledge, it is a carryover from the days of royalty, when showing proper respect you kissed a king's hand, along with others of great stature. You get down on one knee to do this, and at my age I have trouble getting back up, so it's probably a bit comical.

There are things I don't do with women even close to my age, and that would be one of them. I might kiss the hand of a young teenage girl (to make her feel all princessy) but I am pretty sure my actions will not be confused that way.


----------



## YinPrincess

Hmm... My husband doesn't do this regularly... maybe every once in a great while... I love it. I also love when he kisses me on the forehead... It just screams, "You are precious to me".


----------



## SepticChange

As a greeting it would seem too formal but if we're just sitting there cuddling and he reaches down and kisses my hand...that's so sweet! I love it when he does that.


----------

